# Gut-directed hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome: clinical trial



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://highwire.stanford.edu/cgi/medline/pmid;16464325"....Gut-directed hypnotherapy has been demonstrated to alleviate symptoms and improve quality of life but has not been assessed outside of secondary and tertiary referral centres. Aim:To assess the effectiveness of gut-directed hypnotherapy as a complementary therapy in the management of IBS.Aim:To assess the effectiveness of gut-directed hypnotherapy as a complementary therapy in the management of IBS.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hot dang! Do I take that last response to mean there's a clinical trial at Stanford?!I will be listening to my cds tonight--they arrived today! And they couldn't have come at a better time...I can't tell you how many times I woke up last night. I found that my pulse was a little elevated, and I had a hard time getting back to sleep...the one time I found my head going around in circles about an unethical colleague; another time I was having a negative [not bad, as in nightmare, just negative] dream...I have NEVER been an anxious person. I've weathered working in fields where there is no ethics code and no certification, and all kinds of acting out behavior, just fine. But lately--last couple weeks or so--I've been waking up way too much, and only 6-directions breathing gets me quieted down enough to get back to sleep. And then I dream a lot when I do...weird stuff. I think that since the official diagnosis I just have had higher anxiety. [that and reading about some of the drug side effects!  Yow--I don't want those!]I'll try not to obsess on symptoms, Marilyn. I had a GREAT day yesterday [if you couldn't tell from my posts... My nickname used to be 'Tigger.' ]...and today was lousy. I hope tomorrow will be better. Or at least, tonight. My sweetie bought me a portable cd player. He's so nice!


----------

